# Automatic knives, valid for use?



## SCEMan (Nov 3, 2021)

I live in a state where automatic knives are legal to carry. What's the general consensus, are they a viable option or just a gimmick?


----------



## idleprocess (Nov 3, 2021)

Suspect it depends on the knife design. 

I've got a Kershaw Leek that's classified as _assisted open_ that I find handy, however with minimal practice I was able to reliably flip open its predacessor - the Kershaw Vapor III. Both are largely pragmatic designs.

Something flashier that's ostentatiously styling itself as a switchblade ... maybe not.


----------



## desert.snake (Nov 3, 2021)

If the automatic knife is well made, that's great! For example a single action Microtech Halo, Chuck Gedraitis.


----------



## 3_gun (Nov 3, 2021)

Automatic knives are nice but I prefer an ambidextrous thumb stud for my EDC. Just fewer things that could go wrong at the worst possible time


----------



## Olumin (Nov 3, 2021)

I wish I could answer that question. Tho I always thought with how fast the Axis-lock already is, how much better could an Auto be?


----------



## xxo (Nov 3, 2021)

Auto are a gimmick . I used to have a Waved Endura that was faster than any auto, which was also a gimmick, just a faster gimmick.


----------



## raggie33 (Nov 3, 2021)

if you cant use a clutch


----------



## SCEMan (Nov 3, 2021)

The Chuck Gedraitis Microtech Halo looks nice, but ridiculously costly if found.

For me the biggest obstacle with automatic knives is the switch. Unless lockable, you run the risk of accidental opening in your pocket. And if lockable, the additional step required makes them slower than conventional pocket knives.

There is the coolness factor though...
I have a cheap switchblade I bought over 30 years ago in TJ and it still works and locks up tight. But I only use it for opening Xmas presents.


----------



## nbp (Nov 3, 2021)

Double action out the fronts like most Microtechs are outstanding knives. I have had a few side opening autos and they weren't that great for me. I have plenty of excellent folders that got more attention. But I have two MT's and two Heretics (sort of a division of MT) and they are all fantastic knives. I almost always carry one in addition to a folder, or even sometimes the OTF on its own. They are great for one handed/ambidextrous use, are extremely safe (impossible to open a MT D/A accidentally in your pocket), and fun to use. Watch some MT torture tests on youtube of guys assaulting Ultratechs and Troodons and you will see that they are very durable and will take anything you can throw at them. The ONLY time I would not recommend them is if you frequently cut a lot of gooey sticky things, like food. In that case, carry a cheap folder in addition to your OTF as food inside the handle could cause problems. If they are legal where you are, give one a try. I highly recommend the Ultratech as a great OTF that serves well as a stand alone EDC or secondary knife. They come in a million flavors to suit any taste.


----------



## knucklegary (Nov 3, 2021)

MT Hera OTF.. Compact, tough milled clip, rides in pocket unannounced. Illegal to carry California


----------



## SCEMan (Nov 3, 2021)

nbp said:


> Double action out the fronts like most Microtechs are outstanding knives.





knucklegary said:


> MT Hera OTF.. Compact, tough milled clip, rides in pocket unannounced. Illegal to carry California


Thanks for the info guys...
A little more than I was looking to spend, but as they say you get what you pay for...


----------



## Roger Sully (Nov 4, 2021)

i guess it depends on what you're using your knife for. I have a cheap auto t hat I use for opening boxes and cutting up cardboard. I find it so much easier just to retract the blade and keep it in my hand while I'm taking out whatever or folding up the box. I feel like it's safer to "put the blade away" and sill be able to complete the task without stabbing myself in the leg.


----------



## Jim Bonney (Nov 4, 2021)

In my state mere possession of an auto is illegal. That being said, the thing I prefer most about a good OTF is the form factor. I generally keep my knife in my back pocket, clipped as far toward my hip as possible. The slender form of an OTF is very comfortable and OTF’s like Microtech makes have great pocket clips.

I’m not a hard knife user so I can’t really say anything about durability. These days I prefer a multi tool with an external blade.


----------



## bubbatime (Nov 4, 2021)

Former law enforcement with lots of self defense training.

My opinion? Just carry something with a flipper. They are just as fast. If you stab someone you are probably getting arrested. In my training it was explained that most jurisdictions are extremely bias against stabbing use weapons in self defense encounters. For instance , if you shot someone the cops look for a reason for it to be justified. But if you stab someone they almost always just arrest for aggravated battery and let the courts figure out if justified or not. I will never forget that lesson.

That being said, get some real police pepper spray. It works up to 15 feet away, is safe and considered a less lethal self defense option. And a CCW pistol if that option is available to you. If not, a knife makes a good lethal self defense option….


----------



## lampeDépêche (Nov 4, 2021)

There are so many options that are as good or nearly as good, and involve no legal complications in all 50 states -- why ask for the extra trouble, for no gain in function?
There are assisted openers, sure. Most Axis locks will act pretty much as gravity-knives if you grab the locking-lugs as you pull it out of your pocket -- just a slight retraction, a swing, and it's open. With 20 minutes practice you can be as fast as an auto.
Also, many Spydercos -- with a lot of those, you can have it out of your pocket and fully open as fast as any auto. Your thumb just learns to find the cutout, and by the time your hand is in front of you, the blade is locked open.
I have a classic Benchmade AFO which is a very nice auto--bought it when I used to live in OR. Leaving there, I took the coil spring out in order to make it legal elsewhere. Excellent knife, but I never carry it. The 710, the Osborne, some Spydercos -- all of those ride with me more often, and deploy just as fast.


----------



## gadget_lover (Nov 4, 2021)

Like Idleprocess I have a Kershaw Leek. California allows "assisted opening" knives, defined as a design that finishes opening once you open it beyond a certain amount. The design of the Leek is such that it's really easy to open with one hand even if you have arthritis in your hands.

I carry the Leek all the time. It's handy for most light opening jobs, such as boxes, packages, etc. I find it holds an edge quite well too. 

I also sometimes use the CRKT ICHI model. It has the standard thumb studs and snaps open the rest of the way once it's opened about 20 degrees. I just like the style of that one, but some days it takes me a few tries to open it. Like the leek, it sharpens well and holds the edge. The downside is that more than once I've shaved the very surface of my fingerprint as I tried to push it open just a touch wider.


----------



## Modernflame (Nov 4, 2021)

There are many well made autos if the genre suits your taste. To the well written comments in this thread I will only add that the slim profile of most OTFs means the blade is quite thick behind the edge. Maybe that matters to you. Or maybe not.


----------



## nbp (Nov 4, 2021)

bubbatime said:


> Former law enforcement with lots of self defense training.
> 
> My opinion? Just carry something with a flipper. They are just as fast. If you stab someone you are probably getting arrested. In my training it was explained that most jurisdictions are extremely bias against stabbing use weapons in self defense encounters. For instance , if you shot someone the cops look for a reason for it to be justified. But if you stab someone they almost always just arrest for aggravated battery and let the courts figure out if justified or not. I will never forget that lesson.
> 
> That being said, get some real police pepper spray. It works up to 15 feet away, is safe and considered a less lethal self defense option. And a CCW pistol if that option is available to you. If not, a knife makes a good lethal self defense option….



No one here is suggesting autos or knives in general for self defense, so I don't think this applies or is helpful. Those of us who use them have them as tools, like any other knife. You cannot cut things with pepper spray or a pistol so they are mostly useless for basically every situation you will ever find yourself in. 



lampeDépêche said:


> There are so many options that are as good or nearly as good, and involve no legal complications in all 50 states -- why ask for the extra trouble, for no gain in function?
> There are assisted openers, sure. Most Axis locks will act pretty much as gravity-knives if you grab the locking-lugs as you pull it out of your pocket -- just a slight retraction, a swing, and it's open. With 20 minutes practice you can be as fast as an auto.
> Also, many Spydercos -- with a lot of those, you can have it out of your pocket and fully open as fast as any auto. Your thumb just learns to find the cutout, and by the time your hand is in front of you, the blade is locked open.
> I have a classic Benchmade SFO which is a very nice auto--bought it when I used to live in OR. Leaving there, I took the coil spring out in order to make it legal elsewhere. Excellent knife, but I never carry it. The 710, the Osborne, some Spydercos -- all of those ride with me more often, and deploy just as fast.



Autos are not all about being fast. There are many aspects of their design that make them very useful to use, whether they are faster than a flipper or other quick flicking folder or not.


----------



## greatscoot (Nov 4, 2021)

I carry a Microtech UTX-70 OTF and find it very handy for daily use. Most of what I do would be considered light duty, but being able to open and close it one handed makes a huge difference sometimes. Check out Microtech abuse threads, there's a guy the really punishes these and they hold up with no issues.


----------



## knucklegary (Nov 4, 2021)

bubbatime said:


> Former law enforcement with lots of self defense training.
> 
> My opinion? Just carry something with a flipper. They are just as fast. If you stab someone you are probably getting arrested. In my training it was explained that most jurisdictions are extremely bias against stabbing use weapons in self defense encounters. For instance , if you shot someone the cops look for a reason for it to be justified. But if you stab someone they almost always just arrest for aggravated battery and let the courts figure out if justified or not. I will never forget that lesson.
> 
> That being said, get some real police pepper spray. It works up to 15 feet away, is safe and considered a less lethal self defense option. And a CCW pistol if that option is available to you. If not, a knife makes a good lethal self defense option….


As a kid i use to be fast with a buck knife. Living in the Bay Area, Oakland, in the late 60s carrying a knife was not considered EDC but a necessity. All things considered "never bring a knife to a gun fight" and most importantly Do Not bring a gun that leaves shell casings


----------



## tech25 (Nov 5, 2021)

I like the utility of an OTF, especially around kids. Easy to open and close one handed without changing my grip so I can retract the blade and reopen in between each cut. 

Much safer for me and them than leaving a blade open while they want to “help” 

At work I carry a small spyderco and a pair of Xshears (which get the most use).


----------



## desert.snake (Nov 5, 2021)

Now I have an assist, Kershaw 1510, an extremely cool. As for convenience, OTFs are very good - I have a friend, he is an industrial climber. He always has one of the famous multitool with him, which he uses most of the time for auxiliary work. And he also has one MT OTF, with a fully serrated dagger blade, he keeps it on his chest only for 1 task, if he suddenly has to cut the rope in an emergency and for nothing else, over the past 4 years he has used it 1 or 2 times.


----------



## Carl.1 (Nov 5, 2021)

SCEMan said:


> I live in a state where automatic knives are legal to carry. What's the general consensus, are they a viable option or just a gimmick?





SCEMan said:


> I live in a state where automatic knives are legal to carry. What's the general consensus, are they a viable option or just a gimmick?


----------



## Carl.1 (Nov 5, 2021)

All i carry now is a Hubertos Springer.
Nothing to do with defence. All to do with practicality and ease of use. Out of pouch, open with a thumb press, use it, close it. Simples.
Uses? Endless, perfect though marking wood for cutting.
People over think knives and the conversation always ends up with the stupid talking about defence.


----------



## Olumin (Nov 5, 2021)

Id really like an OTF just so i can play around with it at my desk. I would never carry it because lets be honest someones gonna call the cops on you when you whip that thing out in public.


----------



## Carl.1 (Nov 5, 2021)

Who on earth whips a knife out in public?


----------



## Olumin (Nov 5, 2021)

Carl.1 said:


> Who on earth whips a knife out in public?


Its slag for "taking out", as in what you do every time you use it. Even in the US some are concerned with peeps calling the cops on them for carrying "murdery" looking knives (certain flippers, autos, balisongs...), itd be damn near impossible to carry something like that in europe even if it was legal. Shame.


----------



## idleprocess (Nov 5, 2021)

Carl.1 said:


> Who on earth whips a knife out in public?


How else do you announce that you're *taking over the aircraft*?

_(I kid, I kid)_

However that was a joke made at my modest expense when someone needed to open a box of materials for a training class and I had the only cutting implement - a folding pocket knife in an era when thumbstuds and serrated edges were less common.


----------



## nbp (Nov 5, 2021)

SCEMan said:


> Thanks for the info guys...
> A little more than I was looking to spend, but as they say you get what you pay for...



What is your budget? Ultratechs and some of the larger Heretic Knives OTFs will run right about $300 but are very well crafted, durable, USA made knives. These are my favorite makers so far from those I have tried. Guardian Tactical makes excellent USA OTFs as well and are a little cheaper. I would carry one of those without reserve as well after handling one my friend owns. Plenty of other good USA built autos as well such as Piranha, Gerber, Spyderco, Benchmade, Hogue, etc.


----------



## knucklegary (Nov 5, 2021)

SOG (Pentagon) offers a heavy duty mil spec OTF auto made in USA. Reviewers state it opens with a nice strong action, has some recoil.. And it is moderately priced as well. I'd like to check one out


----------



## SCEMan (Nov 6, 2021)

nbp said:


> What is your budget? Ultratechs and some of the larger Heretic Knives OTFs will run right about $300 but are very well crafted, durable, USA made knives. These are my favorite makers so far from those I have tried. Guardian Tactical makes excellent USA OTFs as well and are a little cheaper. I would carry one of those without reserve as well after handling one my friend owns. Plenty of other good USA built autos as well such as Piranha, Gerber, Spyderco, Benchmade, Hogue, etc.


Just looking at what's available at the moment. Just bought a new house so my budget's pretty tight right now.


----------



## fuyume (Nov 6, 2021)

I’ve personally never really understood why anyone would feel the need for a switchblade, and assisted opener, or even a flipper. Both of my 20+ year old Gerber AirFrames have none of these things, yet still open easily with a flick of my wrist.


----------



## boo5ted (Nov 7, 2021)

I edc a couple different Microtechs, UTX-85 and a UTX-70. Both have been carried with no issues, the '75 is much smaller and usually only carry it when wearing slacks or dressed up. The '85 is more of the user of the pair, I work in an auto shop so it's cut everything from boxes to fan belts to hoses to zip ties. Neither have failed to open or retract on me. I have a couple other folders in the collection but the form factor and just plain "coolness" of the OTF keeps making me grab them over the folders.


----------



## bykfixer (Nov 7, 2021)

For cutting stuff, a good old fashioned lock back with a quality blade for this user. Two hand operation for 90% of the time.

I used to carry an automatic……comb. Yup, in the mid 1970's the local hoods knew that bushy haired Peter Frampton looking kid was armed with a switchblade comb and gave me style points just for being bold enough to carry one.


----------



## knucklegary (Nov 7, 2021)

Byk, if you stuck that switch comb in a punks eye or up his nose it could be lethal (-;


----------



## nbp (Nov 7, 2021)

Why anything then? Why a locking blade when your grandpa got along with a slipjoint sodbuster or barlow? Why 154CM when 1095 will cut too? Why a thumbstud when a nailnick will open your blade? 

There are many tools with different features for different purposes and preferences. On top of that, for many of us, knives are a hobby too, and we like trying new and interesting things. If you have found your perfect knife, that is awesome! But the OP wants to try something new. Why hassle him for that just because it doesn’t fit your usage needs?



fuyume said:


> I’ve personally never really understood why anyone would feel the need for a switchblade, and assisted opener, or even a flipper. Both of my 20+ year old Gerber AirFrames have none of these things, yet still open easily with a flick of my wrist.
> View attachment 19277


----------



## sween1911 (Nov 8, 2021)

SCEMan said:


> I live in a state where automatic knives are legal to carry. What's the general consensus, are they a viable option or just a gimmick?


You would need a quality auto if you intend to actually use it for outdoor, EMS, LE, military, etc. (Assuming you're in an environment where you can legally own, possess, and use it.) Old school Benchmade side-openers like the AFO series, Benchmade OTF's and Microtech OTF's are considered good to go. 

There's a lot of "almost as good" knives that are fun to have and use, but I would not trust my life to them. I would do an in-depth search on hard-use reviews of any auto I intended to use for serious work.


----------



## SCEMan (Nov 8, 2021)

sween1911 said:


> You would need a quality auto if you intend to actually use it for outdoor, EMS, LE, military, etc. There's a lot of "almost as good" knives that are fun to have and use, but I would not trust my life to them. I would do an in-depth search on hard-use reviews of any auto I intended to use for serious work.


This wouldn't be for "serious" use, more like coat carry in the upcoming cold winter weather where I'll be wearing gloves and might need to have a knife handy. I have numerous Spyderco's for regular use.


----------



## nollij (Nov 8, 2021)

SCEMan said:


> I live in a state where automatic knives are legal to carry. What's the general consensus, are they a viable option or just a gimmick?


Autos can be gimmicky but it depends on what you buy. Benchmade makes a number of very good autos as well as OTF’s. I own one of each and I’ve been pretty happy with them. That being said, an axis lock can be had for cheaper and with a little practice they can be open and shut just as fast in my experience. There’s a great fidget factor to auto knives which can’t be denied. It depends on your use case and budget. What will you use it for?


----------



## SCEMan (Nov 9, 2021)

nollij said:


> Autos can be gimmicky but it depends on what you buy. Benchmade makes a number of very good autos as well as OTF’s. I own one of each and I’ve been pretty happy with them. That being said, an axis lock can be had for cheaper and with a little practice they can be open and shut just as fast in my experience. There’s a great fidget factor to auto knives which can’t be denied. It depends on your use case and budget. What will you use it for?


As stated in prior post... "This wouldn't be for "serious" use, more like coat carry in the upcoming cold winter weather where I'll be wearing gloves and might need to have a knife handy. I have numerous Spyderco's for regular use."


----------



## fuyume (Nov 9, 2021)

nbp said:


> Why anything then? Why a locking blade when your grandpa got along with a slipjoint sodbuster or barlow? Why 154CM when 1095 will cut too? Why a thumbstud when a nailnick will open your blade?
> 
> There are many tools with different features for different purposes and preferences. On top of that, for many of us, knives are a hobby too, and we like trying new and interesting things. If you have found your perfect knife, that is awesome! But the OP wants to try something new. Why hassle him for that just because it doesn’t fit your usage needs?


No one is hassling anyone.

Why a locking blade? Because a locking blade offers substantially more safety over a slip joint, obviously.
Why 154CM over 1095? Well, for one, 154CM is stainless and 1095 is not. That’s a very important difference, obviously.
Why a thumbstud and not a nail nick? Because you cannot open most nail nick knives with one hand, so the thumb stud is a dramatic improvement, obviously.

What is not a demonstrable improvement over a typical liner lock folding knife with a thumb stud or hole is a switch blade or assisted opening knife. The budget that goes toward the opening mechanism is better spent on other areas of the knife that would be either improved performance in real world use or a cheaper price.


----------



## knucklegary (Nov 9, 2021)

SCEMan, PM2 is my go to (EDC) blade deploys fast enough, and not so valuable if lost or taken by cops as evidence (-;


----------



## sween1911 (Nov 9, 2021)

nollij said:


> Autos can be gimmicky but it depends on what you buy. Benchmade makes a number of very good autos as well as OTF’s. I own one of each and I’ve been pretty happy with them. That being said, an axis lock can be had for cheaper and with a little practice they can be open and shut just as fast in my experience. There’s a great fidget factor to auto knives which can’t be denied. It depends on your use case and budget. What will you use it for?


Fidget factor! That's a great term for it. I bought a Lightning OTF from Bladehq awhile back just because a DA OTF is so much fun. And I was so curious about how it worked I took it apart. Wouldn't want to attempt that with a Microtech.


----------



## nbp (Nov 9, 2021)

fuyume said:


> What is not a demonstrable improvement over a typical liner lock folding knife with a thumb stud or hole is a switch blade or assisted opening knife.



You're entitled to your opinion as we are to ours. I enjoy having several autos in my collection in addition to Spyderco, Chris Reeve, Zero Tolerance, Medford and other stud and hole opening knives. I have come to my opinion through owning and using them, so I am confident in my feeling that they have a place in my usage rotation.


----------



## tech25 (Nov 9, 2021)

I enjoy switching off with some of my knives. 

I ordered an OTF auto for convenience, (times that I want to use it while doing a project where I don’t want to put the knife down but don’t want a blade waving about. much easier to retract the blade whenever I’m done with the cut) 

Other times I go old school with a small traditional folding knife.


----------



## KITROBASKIN (Nov 9, 2021)

Summer of '76 bought 2 knives in Germany; most expensive out the front knife I could find. Never could trust it when the chips were down. Now, the other one was a gravity knife. It locked ready for action with authority if flicked out decisively. Simple design, metal body. Rarely carried because of possible confiscation, then Spyderco released the Endura... Thank you Sal for all these years. (Would like to check out a modern OTF for sure, though)


----------



## nollij (Nov 10, 2021)

KITROBASKIN said:


> Summer of '76 bought 2 knives in Germany; most expensive out the front knife I could find. Never could trust it when the chips were down. Now, the other one was a gravity knife. It locked ready for action with authority if flicked out decisively. Simple design, metal body. Rarely carried because of possible confiscation, then Spyderco released the Endura... Thank you Sal for all these years. (Would like to check out a modern OTF for sure, though)


Photos? Would love to see the gravity knife… heard of it many times, never seen one.


----------



## nollij (Nov 10, 2021)

fuyume said:


> No one is hassling anyone.
> 
> Why a locking blade? Because a locking blade offers substantially more safety over a slip joint, obviously.
> Why 154CM over 1095? Well, for one, 154CM is stainless and 1095 is not. That’s a very important difference, obviously.
> ...


I think with all knives, they have a purpose. You wouldn’t take a penlight when you needed a searchlight but if it’s all you have, it’s what you end up using. Does one NEED a full auto knife vs. a nail nick slip joint? Maybe, maybe not. There will be very little fidgeting with a nail nick slip joint and you’re infinitely more likely to “play” with a full auto but will they do they same job? Probably. Budget and expectations come a lot into play. If I need the one hand usability, I’m not going to choose the nail nick. Full autos (especially OTF’s) with premium steel and reliable deployment mechanisms are going to come at a premium price. If I’m a first responder (and I sometimes am), I can get away with an axis lock (yes, there are other lock mechanisms that can do the job almost as well) but for me a nail nick slip joint is never going to cut it 😉 when time is of the essence. I’m of the option that 2 is one, 1 is none. So… I always have multiple options. Currently carrying a Benchmade 531 and a CRKT Provoke. At work I also carry a CountyComm Ti Breacher bar and a Bradford Knives 3.5 Tanto on my duty belt. I’m considering a Microtech UTX-85 to swap in rotation with my Benchmade 531.


----------



## KITROBASKIN (Nov 11, 2021)

nollij said:


> Photos? Would love to see the gravity knife… heard of it many times, never seen one.


The state I now live in wants humans to avoid having this type of knife, even though there is a perceived contradiction in the applicable state laws. I sold the spring loaded out the front knife years ago. For images of the gravity knife, search Robert Klaas gravity knife. The talk blade.info site shows one in pristine condition.


----------



## HSO (Nov 11, 2021)

SCEMan said:


> viable option



Yes, they're a viable option. Do you understand that automatic knives have been used since the 1800s? Of course they're viable. OTOH, they're no more or less "viable" than assisted or one hand openers. A quality knife is more than just how you open it. The two knives pictured were viable options for ladies and gentlemen in the 1930s, '40s, and 50's.


----------



## kerneldrop (Nov 29, 2021)

Piranha is the hardest firing auto knives on the planet, made in 'Merica, and are nicely priced. They fire harder than my hard opening Pro-Techs








Piranha Knives - Knife Life


Welcome to Piranha Knife! Piranha specializes in excellent automatic knives. Piranha products are made in the USA and feature superb design and craftsmanship. Amazon Buy the Piranha Amazon! Blade: Handle: Overall Length- 7.9″ Length- 3.45″ 6061-T6 Type 3 Hard Coat Size Closed- 4.6″ Thickness-...




www.piranhaknife.com





Hogue makes an oustanding USA made auto as well.


----------



## nollij (Dec 8, 2021)

kerneldrop said:


> Piranha is the hardest firing auto knives on the planet, made in 'Merica, and are nicely priced. They fire harder than my hard opening Pro-Techs
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've heard lots of good things about the Hogue knives as well. I don't own one YET... 
Checked out the Piranha knives on BladeHQ... I'm really liking the Virus.... sleek and sexy. The virus isn't a "hard use" knife per se, but damn is it sleek and sexy. May have to get me one


----------



## nollij (Dec 8, 2021)

KITROBASKIN said:


> Robert Klaas gravity knife


Pretty darn cool... Saw one rated 7/10 for $150... might be something I end up picking up!


----------



## tech25 (Dec 8, 2021)

Just got my Microtech. Definitely practical for EDC. In some ways, it’s even safer than my other knives. (When I’m not actually cutting something the blade is retracted but the knife is still available for use immediately) I have been carrying this and a North arms Skaha 2, both great knives.


----------



## nbp (Dec 8, 2021)

nollij said:


> I've heard lots of good things about the Hogue knives as well. I don't own one YET...
> Checked out the Piranha knives on BladeHQ... I'm really liking the Virus.... sleek and sexy. The virus isn't a "hard use" knife per se, but damn is it sleek and sexy. May have to get me one



Piranha makes excellent knives. I had an X for a while before trading it to a friend. Very sturdy, very hard firing. 



tech25 said:


> Just got my Microtech. Definitely practical for EDC. In some ways, it’s even safer than my other knives. (When I’m not actually cutting something the blade is retracted but the knife is still available for use immediately) I have been carrying this and a North arms Skaha 2, both great knives.



You will love having it as a secondary knife on you in addition to whatever your primary blade for the day is. I like to shove an Ultratech in my back pocket, weak side, while my primary folder is in front pocket, dominant hand. Sometimes I need a blade and dominant hand is busy, so being able to reach back and grab the second knife is useful, especially since OTFs are so easily used with either hand. That is another nice feature of them. Ultratech is plenty of knife for most cutting tasks and yet very slim in profile and easy to tuck into almost any pocket.


----------



## KITROBASKIN (Dec 9, 2021)

nbp said:


> Why anything then? Why a locking blade when your grandpa got along with a slipjoint sodbuster or barlow? Why 154CM when 1095 will cut too? Why a thumbstud when a nailnick will open your blade?
> 
> There are many tools with different features for different purposes and preferences. On top of that, for many of us, knives are a hobby too, and we like trying new and interesting things.


Oregonian Gerber 'nail nick' from the 70's purchased at Abercrombie and Fitch, New York. That was when they were truly outfitters to safari adventurers.


----------



## ledbetter (Dec 9, 2021)

I’ve had an automatic or two since I was a kid, and they’re a fun toy and now built to last, but they‘re no faster than my spydercos or Curtiss flipper. And I hate adding complications to a tool. Give me a bolt action over a semi, etc. They sort of fall into the category of my throw lights when everyone knows a flood is what you want and need for situational awareness. Throw is for fun and giggles, or you’re hunting man or beast at night and that’s not for me.


----------



## retiredtim (Dec 9, 2021)

I have an old Benchmade Autostryker from the military that is well built and is fun just to have. I don't daily use a knife, but I don't daily use flashlights either. I think they are cool, regardless of who can stab the other guy first.


----------



## old4570 (Dec 9, 2021)

Lots of budget Auto out there ... 
If you buy one with decent blade steel ( user knife ) 
These days , I think much like other knives - They are bolted together well enough . 
So if you are looking for a fidget knife ... Just look for one with a decent number of positive reviews . 
As for edge holding ?


----------



## kingofwylietx (Dec 13, 2021)

Someone once gave me a Benchmade Infidel. It is an OTF auto.
I wasn't overly impressed and sold it to a neighbor for like $150. Apparently, that was a very good deal for him....since I had no idea what it cost.


----------



## ampdude (Dec 14, 2021)

fuyume said:


> I’ve personally never really understood why anyone would feel the need for a switchblade, and assisted opener, or even a flipper. Both of my 20+ year old Gerber AirFrames have none of these things, yet still open easily with a flick of my wrist.



Are you disabled? Some people may not have the use of all of their limbs or may have limited use/mobility.


----------



## Lumen83 (Dec 16, 2021)

fuyume said:


> I’ve personally never really understood why anyone would feel the need for a switchblade, and assisted opener, or even a flipper. Both of my 20+ year old Gerber AirFrames have none of these things, yet still open easily with a flick of my wrist.
> View attachment 19277



A lot of people don't feel the need for an electric tooth brush either. You can just gyrate your hand back and forth really fast with a brush and some paste in your mouth for a couple minutes and be good to go. But some of us prefer a mechanism built into the tool that does it automatically. Lucky for both types of people, both types of tools have been invented.


----------



## kerneldrop (Dec 16, 2021)

Lumen83 said:


> A lot of people don't feel the need for an electric tooth brush either. You can just gyrate your hand back and forth really fast with a brush and some paste in your mouth for a couple minutes and be good to go. But some of us prefer a mechanism built into the tool that does it automatically. Lucky for both types of people, both types of tools have been invented.



haha. Best reply yet to such a silly topic.
Electric toothbrushes clean better. Automatic knives perform better.
The number of toothpaste options is really mindblowing. It takes a good 30 minutes to pick out a tube of toothpaste.


----------



## Renegadethreads (Dec 16, 2021)

I carry and OTF from Hawk & Hawk that I highly recommend as the only OTF I’ve found to be solid enough to use for more than poking holes in someone. Before it I always carried an Emerson wave design that opens as fast once you learn to use it and is legally acceptable as it’s fully manual.


----------



## knucklegary (Dec 16, 2021)

Do you mean G&G Hawk OTF?


----------



## Cree XHP 70 LED (Dec 28, 2021)

I've carried Benchmade autos since before Microtech was actually a company. The Benchmades I liked the most were the reflex and mini reflex. When Microtech became a company I mainly bought manual socoms. The locks would fail spine whacking them in tha palm of your hand. I had 3 all did it. So an auto would have been a better option. I believe that to this day. I would only buy a socom auto. I've had ultratechs and a couple dozen other Microtech OTF knives. Combat Troodons being my favorite. Side opening autos are okay but there is no advantage over a manual knife with a good lock. You still need your leg to close it or your other hand. The OTF knives I see more of a really great option if you need to stab someone, other than that there sharpening is not worth it for me. I only buy the dagger blades 4 edges with steep angles. So for me, owning literally thousands of knives in my life, (way more than flashlights) I see the OTF's as a gimmicky type of knife but has it's uses. Side openers are okay, my next knife will be another murdered out Socom Elite Auto actually, and another Busse fixed blade in INFI. I had 2 of the first 300 Battle Mistresses ever made. I doubled my money even after beating on them, but they are probably several thousand now. Now I only have pics of them. The good news is they are made better now except for the handle rivots they can be bent. I was a Chris Reeve dealer 24 years ago, they never made an auto but it would be interesting if they ever did. That was when they were the best of the best. Now many other companies surpass them, Rockstead is nice. I'm rambling now.


----------



## knucklegary (Dec 28, 2021)

Socom Elite autos, when can be found, are a large investment. For most folks that edc the manual folders are more affordable option from a great company


----------



## ZMZ67 (Jan 17, 2022)

Putting aside the legal gray area that surrounds switchblades to begin with, the prices I see make me lose interest. There are so many lock options now you are likely to find a non-auto that works well for you one handed anyway and there are a lot of really good options under $200 and even sub $100.I suppose there are probably a few good deals out there but for the most part the same doesn't seem to be true with switchblades.

Maybe if we ever get rid of all the legaleze (not at all likely) I will jump in and get one someday.


----------



## nbp (Jan 18, 2022)

If you're in Colorado, you can concealed carry anything under 3.5 inches except ballistic knives, and open carry anything. Looks like the only places that prohibit automatics in CO are a couple of major cities like Denver and Boulder. Easy enough to carry a folder if you have to spend time in the city. More and more states are permitting automatic carry lately.


----------



## kerneldrop (Jan 18, 2022)

Hogue EX-A01 should receive serious consideration for an all-around user if you're in the market for a side-folding auto.
Look at the Hogue lock compared to another USA well-loved auto

Hogue EX-A01






NOT Hogue: other USA very popular auto


----------



## ZMZ67 (Jan 19, 2022)

nbp said:


> If you're in Colorado, you can concealed carry anything under 3.5 inches except ballistic knives, and open carry anything. Looks like the only places that prohibit automatics in CO are a couple of major cities like Denver and Boulder. Easy enough to carry a folder if you have to spend time in the city. More and more states are permitting automatic carry lately.


The state law isn't bad but you nailed it with Denver and Boulder having their own laws. I don't live within the limits of either but I am in the Metro and it all runs together to some extent. I am not sure if all the Metro cities besides Denver go with just the state law either so I would rather not fool with it for now. On the plus side the Spyderco store is within 25 minutes,then again maybe that isn't such a good thing.......lol


----------



## nbp (Jan 19, 2022)

Most times it seems the average law abiding person not waving their knives around never has a problem, especially when the state is a patchwork of laws and what is legal when you leave in the morning isn't legal if you drive into "town", but I definitely get what you're saying. I would definitely not try to bring an auto in any government buildings or schools or sports arenas if you are in the city (probably all knives are banned in those places anyways) but if you're just running errands or going to dinner I doubt anyone will worry about your pocket knife unless you're already acting like a threat. My uncle was an officer in DuPage County, just outside of Chicago and that was his take on knife laws too. He wasn't going to worry about a visible knife pocket clip unless he already had reason to stop that person.


----------



## Lumen83 (Jan 26, 2022)

nbp said:


> My uncle was an officer in DuPage County, just outside of Chicago and that was his take on knife laws too. He wasn't going to worry about a visible knife pocket clip unless he already had reason to stop that person.



I've heard similar opinions from officers. I also am curious as to whether there have been any cases when someone is legally carrying a firearm, but carrying a knife that was deemed illegal due to local ordinance. Its kind of funny to be able to carry a pistol where you cannot carry a 3" pocket knife.


----------



## Feamane (Jan 31, 2022)

Lumen83 said:


> I've heard similar opinions from officers. I also am curious as to whether there have been any cases when someone is legally carrying a firearm, but carrying a knife that was deemed illegal due to local ordinance. Its kind of funny to be able to carry a pistol where you cannot carry a 3" pocket knife.


Yup, locally I can carry a 17+1 9mm and a .380 BUG and a pepper spray, but can't add a pocket knife over 2.5" to the mix because then I'd be a dangerous threat to society. Go figure.

Oh, and the ironic part is I concider my pocket knives just useful tools for smallcutting tasks, not as weapons. I think you have to be fast, strong, athletic, and well trained (or incredibly lucky) prevail in a knife fight without receiving any serious damage--and I don't meet any of the criteria.

Regards,
DJ


----------



## lion504 (Jan 31, 2022)

I like to carry a larger knife. Usually a Para2, but since it's close to 4 oz, it's not the best in thinner material like suits and slacks. When I'm wearing business attire, I will often carry my Ultratech in a kydex sheath on a lanyard around my neck. Works really well. Keeps my pants up and pockets free.


----------



## Lumen83 (Feb 4, 2022)

Feamane said:


> Oh, and the ironic part is I concider my pocket knives just useful tools for smallcutting tasks, not as weapons. I think you have to be fast, strong, athletic, and well trained (or incredibly lucky) prevail in a knife fight without receiving any serious damage--and I don't meet any of the criteria.
> 
> Regards,
> DJ


I totally get it. I would have no idea how to use a knife in self defense. I am sure I stand a much better chance at being able to defend myself without trying to use a knife to do it. It never even crosses my mind that the knife I EDC could be considered a weapon. It is simply a cutting tool.


----------



## Lumen83 (Feb 4, 2022)

I think another good use for automatic knives could be for someone wearing gloves. Unfortunately, I don't think theres a big enough market for many companies to produce what I'm looking for. But as someone who wears gloves in some hot situations, I can think of scenarios where I may not be able to take them off or access a tool with both hands at the same time. I wish auto knives were more prevalent and had better designs with this type of thing in mind.


----------



## kelmo (Mar 29, 2022)

Hello,

I just got a SOG TAC AU CA Special with the tanto blade. It is an awesome knife. It is a my current favorite. I used to cut away a damaged serpentine belt on a boat motor and it made short work of the metal bands in the belt with no problems. It has a full size handle and a California compliant blade length, less than 2" for an auto. Not a bad price point either. 

kelmo


----------



## knucklegary (Mar 29, 2022)

Imo the "CA Special" blade was too stubby for anything. Glad you found good use.

Once upon a time I had family that lived in Mesa, AZ who would forward me OTF knives, and other items outlawed for the law abiding..

Something's just make no sense at all!

CA compliant makes me


----------



## SCEMan (Mar 29, 2022)

Lumen83 said:


> I think another good use for automatic knives could be for someone wearing gloves. Unfortunately, I don't think theres a big enough market for many companies to produce what I'm looking for. But as someone who wears gloves in some hot situations, I can think of scenarios where I may not be able to take them off or access a tool with both hands at the same time. I wish auto knives were more prevalent and had better designs with this type of thing in mind.


I use mine a lot in cold weather when wearing gloves. Really convenient for one handed open/close under these conditions.


----------



## alpg88 (Mar 30, 2022)

kerneldrop said:


> haha. Best reply yet to such a silly topic.
> Electric toothbrushes clean better. *Automatic knives perform better.*
> The number of toothpaste options is really mindblowing. It takes a good 30 minutes to pick out a tube of toothpaste.


LMAO. please tell us more, lol


----------



## alpg88 (Mar 30, 2022)

ZMZ67 said:


> The state law isn't bad but you nailed it with Denver and Boulder having their own laws. I don't live within the limits of either but I am in the Metro and it all runs together to some extent. I am not sure if all the Metro cities besides Denver go with just the state law either so I would rather not fool with it for now. On the plus side the Spyderco store is within 25 minutes,then again maybe that isn't such a good thing.......lol


Here in nyc untill recently, any folding knife was considered a gravity knife, and was illegal, i know public defendant, who says she had dozens of cases of people arrested for carrying a folding utility knife, a utility knife that vast majority of tradesmen's use, got them arrested, on a train, on the street, standing in line to get their launch...... when nypd saw a clip on a pocket, you get stopped and searched. prosecutors asked for 1 year in prison for everyone caught with a folding knife, even if you had a clean record,
Right now there is no more prosecution for gravity knives, but auto knives are still illegal, among many other types of knives.


----------



## gadget_lover (Apr 5, 2022)

After reading this thread some months back, I decided to look into a folding auto. I found a SOG TAC Ca Special with the drop-point blade. It looks a bit odd, but part of that is the full sized handle. It looks like you could remove the 1.9 inch long blade and substitute a 3 inch blade. The spine of the blade is full sized, just shorter than normal. The edge comes to a nice sharp tip, great for scoring packaging tape and other coverings. All that for just $99.

I've been carrying the SOG in my sweats pocket when I'm not going out anywhere. It's lightweight and I barely notice that it's there. I find that I'm not comfortable with the knife in my front pocket unless it's locked. 

The need to unlock it makes it less "auto" than my assisted knives. I have to get it in the right position to unlock it whithout winding up with my hand in the way of the blade. The short blade makes it a little more hazardous when you press the blade against your thigh to close it. You only have 2 inches from sharp pointy tip to the pivot, and I've left a small slit in the pants fabric from closing it like I would my full sized blades.

I don't think I'll but another auto until I leave Calif. They are neat gadgets, but not significantly better than my assisted knives.


----------



## greatscoot (Apr 21, 2022)

I've found OTF's to be more user friendly on a daily basis. I've tried out the side autos and as much as I like them, they still take two hands to close. With an OTF, it's open, close, use, back in pocket, all with one hand.

@gadget_lover


----------



## SCEMan (Apr 21, 2022)

greatscoot said:


> I've found OTF's to be more user friendly on a daily basis. I've tried out the side autos and as much as I like them, they still take two hands to close. With an OTF, it's open, close, use, back in pocket, all with one hand.
> 
> @gadget_lover


Agreed. The DA OTF has become my new pocket utility knife.


----------



## Randy1956 (Apr 21, 2022)

I have many choices but EDC a Benchmade Phaeton OTF. I prefer it's size and action to my other Benchmades, Microtechs, Boker, etc. If I carry a larger OTF it's usually a Guardian Recon.


----------



## tech25 (Apr 21, 2022)

On me now. Love the one handed closing.


----------



## nbp (May 2, 2022)

New OTF in the collection - the Axial Shift. Up to five OTFs now. Love ‘em!


----------



## DRW (May 2, 2022)

Olumin said:


> I wish I could answer that question. Tho I always thought with how fast the Axis-lock already is, how much better could an Auto be?


The auto-axis is faster! https://www.bladehq.com/cat--Benchmade-Rift--467


----------



## DRW (May 2, 2022)

fuyume said:


> I’ve personally never really understood why anyone would feel the need for a switchblade, and assisted opener, or even a flipper. Both of my 20+ year old Gerber AirFrames have none of these things, yet still open easily with a flick of my wrist.


I've personally never really understood why anyone would feel the need for a manual opener, and assisted opener, or even a flipper. All of my 20+ year old Benchmade Autos are none of these things, yet still open easily with a push of a button. 

Hey you, get off my lawn!


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (May 3, 2022)

More pictures!  More pictures! More pictures!


----------



## boo5ted (May 3, 2022)

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> More pictures!  More pictures! More pictures!




I've got this on the way












Black handle Troodon D/E Serrated with Apocalyptic blade and hardware. Really want one with a blue handle and satin or stonewashed blade/hardware but they must be made of unobtanium, this one will hold me over until I find one. Hopefully at Blade Show this year I'll find one.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (May 3, 2022)

boo5ted said:


> I've got this on the way
> Black handle Troodon D/E Serrated with Apocalyptic blade and hardware. Really want one with a blue handle and satin or stonewashed blade/hardware but they must be made of unobtanium, this one will hold me over until I find one. Hopefully at Blade Show this year I'll find one.


 
Very nice! Great [email protected]@King knife and I love the fasteners .... don't know how to properly refer to them, screws, bolts ???


----------



## boo5ted (May 3, 2022)

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Very nice! Great [email protected]@King knife and I love the fasteners .... don't know how to properly refer to them, screws, bolts ???


Thanks!

Most call them hardware but they're screws, just have a special head on them.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (May 3, 2022)

I'm trying to talk myself into purchasing this - 

 

The problem is, where I live, it will be a desk queen only.


----------



## boo5ted (May 3, 2022)

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> I'm trying to talk myself into purchasing this -
> 
> 
> 
> The problem is, where I live, it will be a desk queen only.





Protech makes some really nice knives, you won't be disappointed. Hey, letters ain't gonna open themselves am I right? 



Autos not legal I take it?


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (May 3, 2022)

boo5ted said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Most call them hardware but they're screws, just have a special head on them.
> 
> View attachment 27206


Does the knife come equipped with the tool, or is it purchased separately?


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (May 3, 2022)

boo5ted said:


> Protech makes some really nice knives, you won't be disappointed. Autos not legal I take it?


Nope. Washington State.


----------



## boo5ted (May 3, 2022)

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Does the knife come equipped with the tool, or is it purchased separately?




Tool is sold separately. MT originally didn't want people messing with them for warranty purposes, that was the reason for the special heads. They then figured that if they make the tool and make it out of titanium that MT fanboys will pay HANDSOMELY for them lol.









Microtech Tool Kit


Every screw used on a Microtech knife is proprietary. A standard screwdriver or bit will not fit their exclusive screws. The Microtech Tool Kit features eight interchangeable bits for the Ultratech, UTX-85, UTX-70, Troodon, Combat Troodon, Dirac, Dirac Delta, L.U.D.T., and Sigil. It also...




www.smkw.com






Little did they know that others will also make the tool but sell them at a fraction of the price.


----------



## scalpel_ninja (May 3, 2022)

boo5ted said:


> Tool is sold separately. MT originally didn't want people messing with them for warranty purposes, that was the reason for the special heads. They then figured that if they make the tool and make it out of titanium that MT fanboys will pay HANDSOMELY for them lol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



$300 for a tool kit?! At that price, I’d rather buy another knife if a screw comes loose on a Microtech.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (May 3, 2022)

boo5ted said:


> Tool is sold separately. MT originally didn't want people messing with them for warranty purposes, that was the reason for the special heads. They then figured that if they make the tool and make it out of titanium that MT fanboys will pay HANDSOMELY for them lol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 DAAAANG! $300. =


----------



## DRW (May 3, 2022)

The two top knives are robust, probably too much for me. If you are interested in either of those two let me know.


----------



## boo5ted (May 3, 2022)

scalpel_ninja said:


> $300 for a tool kit?! At that price, I’d rather buy another knife if a screw comes loose on a Microtech.


But it's Titanium and made by Mt lol. 

You can buy others on Amazon and etsy for like $25.


----------



## nbp (May 3, 2022)




----------



## SCEMan (May 4, 2022)

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> I'm trying to talk myself into purchasing this -
> 
> 
> 
> The problem is, where I live, it will be a desk queen only.




DA auto is the only way to go. Having to manually close the blade kinda defeats the purpose IMHO.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (May 4, 2022)

SCEMan said:


> DA auto is the only way to go. Having to manually close the blade kinda defeats the purpose IMHO.


 
No, not the only way. Sometimes you just want to kick it Ol' Skool.


----------



## glazer1972 (May 4, 2022)

I carry a Boker Plus Strike Auto everyday.


----------



## boo5ted (May 7, 2022)

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> More pictures!  More pictures! More pictures!




Lookey, lookey what came in today. 








That brings the current family up to three.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (May 7, 2022)

boo5ted said:


> Lookey, lookey what came in today.
> 
> View attachment 27431
> 
> ...


 
Nice! Cousins.


----------



## knucklegary (May 7, 2022)

That lil guy I'd take to a steak house.. when the table is being set say "oh no thanks I brought my own knife"


----------



## ampdude (May 31, 2022)

I only have two autos at this point. One an old "NATO" OTF and a Halo V I bought new years ago. Once in a blue moon I carry the Halo V in a custom kydex belt holster. I prefer fixed blade or assisted openers in general, but for the size and weight, sometimes the H5 really comes in handy in the summer months. It's a lot more substantial of a weapon than most of my assisted or unassisted openers.


----------



## boo5ted (Jun 10, 2022)

So these dang things are just starting to multiply on their own lol. Picked up this merlot one at Blade Show last weekend for a price I couldn't pass up. Plan is to swap the bronze blade/hardware from the black Troodon I have to this one. I LOVE the way bronze and red or merlot looks together and I've never seen one from them done in that combo before.


----------



## nbp (Jun 11, 2022)

That’s a beaut! They are fun and they do multiply. Haha


----------



## The Hawk (Wednesday at 6:52 PM)

To answer your question, yes they are a viable option. I have a couple switchblade knives, but don't carry them very often. I find my Kershaw with the thumb stud just as easy and fast to open. I do think switchblades are cool though.


----------

